# Glencuan Gallery



## Glencuan (Jun 9, 2012)

Echednei Hendi, Pointer bitch. (It. Ch. Echednei Alex X Furia) Imported from Italy. The start of the line for me.










Roi, F.T.Ch.Prince of Darkness (Apulae Roi X Echednei Hendi) The pup I kept from her first litter.










Bold, F.T.Ch.Bold as Brass (Int.F.T.Ch. Slieveanorra The Shifter X Echednei Hendi) The pup I kept from her second litter.


----------



## TnT (Jun 19, 2012)

Great pictures. I just love black dogs. Are all the ribs supposed to be showing as in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Glencuan (Jun 9, 2012)

Linford Christie. Yes.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Des, nice to see you on here too.

I'm having an ever increasing appreciation of the Pointer so lovely to see pics of some of your dogs.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Good to seen them working


----------



## Glencuan (Jun 9, 2012)

The same dog. Prince of Darkness, seven years older and 5 kgs. LIGHTER.


----------



## Glencuan (Jun 9, 2012)

Luke, Lisenaire Luke Skywalker Pointer dog ( Prince of Darkness X Lagopus Reenagh).
Just to keep the self-coloured theme and also because of the direct lineage. There are plenty of other side tracks to go down later on.


----------



## myodesktask (Jun 22, 2012)

I love to see those pictures and these are really awesome.


----------



## Glencuan (Jun 9, 2012)

Luke's sister, who was all black was mated to Noxid Grouse and produced a black bitch pup Lisenaire Breedrill who was in turn mated to my Jump dog, Irish.F.T.Ch. Sugarloaf Bold to produce this dog. Jalad, Ballincoher Barcley, pointer dog.


----------

